# Baisser l'écran sans mettre en veille



## noliv (22 Septembre 2002)

Salut,

est-il possible de fermer l'ibook (baisser l'écran) sans qu'il se mette en veille? Ca serait bien utile parfois....


----------



## maousse (22 Septembre 2002)

non...


----------



## Oizo (24 Septembre 2002)

... car risque de surchauffe selon apple


----------

